# RedGate's Christmas Kiddos Waiting Room! :D



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I am about to burst from the excitement! I finally feel like it's safe to share to share my baby-waiting insanity with you all. I had really been stressing, as my boyfriend and I have been working ourselves to death on barn and fencing repairs. Last year, we threw a barn together in just a couple of weeks- this year it was in dire need of repairs and more permanent fixtures- not to mention a good mucking since it hasn't been *really* scraped out since September. I didn't know if we would get it all done especially as my power to the barn suddenly went out a few days ago. Turns out the whole houses breaker box had to be replaced. But now I can breathe because we have restored power and the barn is again functional. Bring on the babies!

I have five senior does the end of this month starting Christmas Eve! What was I thinking when I bred them, right?! LOL, anyways, I truly am bouncing of the walls. I had such beautiful kids last year... just most were bucks. Out of 13 kids, only five were does, and 4 of them were twin sets. I'm desperate this year for doe kids! With the exception for a buckling reserved out of Junya. (but, shhh, I want twin does from her!). Planning on keeping 2-3 nubie doelings and 2 alpines, I have many many people interested in doe kids. So think lots of pink 

It's been a muddy a mess, in their yard around the barn, it is not usually so yucky but we've had lots of rain with more on the way... *sighs*. Just excuse it and the rest of the mess. Here's the girlies. 

Junya is up first. due 12/24(150) but she has kidded on day 153 both times before. 
















Then Jane is due the 25th, I'm thinking she will go before Junya. She usually is one of the first to go in labor! LOL. Udder is filling on up, and she has had discharge for the last few days 








Then my sweet Joy. She may just have a single this year. As she is really not all that wide. I have felt a kid moving and kicking though. She's due the 29th, or later in January. We will just have to see. This girl dried up to nothing, so there is udder development-seems like the kid/kids are resting lower too.

















Then the two Alpines they were in with the buck for a dew weeks, but I have them marked when I noticed wet tails or breeding activity.
Nuttah I marked for the 27th. She has been filling up for several weeks, which is pretty unusual for her.
















She says "Hi, TGS!" 









Finally Alli, who I marked on the 28th. She has been having lots of discharge lately. She was about this size last year and she surprised me with two large buck kids. 9# and 12#! I couldn't figure out where she put those things! She got wet by the hose trying to rub her back with it. Silly girl. that's why she has some crazy hair going on in the last pic.


















Haven't done the poll sniff test as I didn't want to jinx my doe year chances 
Anybody else in for an eventful Holiday week?! I'm gonna need you guys for sanity... that's for certain!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Gosh, I thought the pics from my phone would be smaller! So sorry!


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Good luck and I'm thinking :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidblue:!!! Off subject a little, but is that an overturned water tank your alpine is standing on?

ETA I don't know what is going on with the goats, it looked fine when I posted it


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay!! Loads of babies and all REAL soon :-D


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I love it when the pics are large..makes em easier to see. lol..


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

MOgoatlady said:


> Good luck and I'm thinking :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred::kidblue:!!! Off subject a little, but is that an overturned water tank your alpine is standing on? [\QUOTE]
> 
> It is. Lol. It was my old stock tank for the horses and cattle. The goats absolutely love it. I sometimes see 5+ of them all trying to squeeze in together on it
> 
> Glad to know the pics weren't too big  I can't wait!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck! Thinking pinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpinkpink!!!! Beautiful little udders coming in :drool:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you, Riley  These are my original girls, I know they aren't just perfect, but I feel like they make wonderful base to breed up from. I'm so proud of them. With the addition of one more nubian doe this spring- I don't plan on buying any other outside does.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I like full size pics. They are a great bunch, good luck and keep pics coming. The pic of say hi TGS is adorable.


----------



## MOgoatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

RedGate, thank you! I have one, and have wanted to put it in my pen but wasn't sure if it would hold a full grown nubian, but seeing your alpines on it makes me think mine will hold them.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Thinking :girl::girl::girl::girl:! Hope kidding goes well, especially with them all due so close together. Nice to get it done and over with in one shot though. I only have two kidding but they are due a day a part, kinda nice.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Getting down to the wire now!! How are your girls doing?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Haha, nothing new to report yet. Jane's ligs are softening up a bit and obviously her udder just needs to get tight now. So we shall see! Any day now for her! Everyone else looks about the same! Probably at least another couple of days more. I'm gonna be a crazy lady by the time the first kiddos get here!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

The Doe Code at it's best. She'll kid when you haven't slept in at least 24 hours, at least one of your human children is throwing up, and you have company coming over ;-) 

I rarely EVER go anywhere, but my girls absolutely know when I have something planned... they even let me get dressed to go out before they get serious lol. I once helped deliver twins in semi-formal attire.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

^^^^^ That's the truth! Last year, wouldn't you know, my best friend plans her wedding the week I have three due, and I was in the wedding! Mind you, they could have gone anytime in a 3 week period as we pen bred last year because I was away at school. So, the day before the wedding, sure enough. Junya is in labor. I rushed to get her and her twins cleaned up, fed, and settled in before bride's lunch at the church. BARELY MADE IT THERE. Got home late that night, to see that Delight(FF- Nuttah's first daughter) was getting close- maybe early morning...great. Sure enough. She delivered and hour before we were supposed to be getting our hair done,so I curled mine myself. lol. However, Nuttah had since bagged up too and ligs were barely there.*sighs* I tucked her into the stall, Kissed her and prayed I would get back from the wedding in time to be with her and if not that things would go smoothly- I had a feeling things would go fast, I rushed home early from the reception to a find wet buckling already standing and nursing. GOATS. 

It is so nice to have them kid in batches like this though. Funny how they always cycle together. I have about a week of crazy, and then I can settle into a routine till the next batch(April) comes along.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Jane's ligs are getting softer and softer. Thinking Christmas babies. But how nice would it be to wake up to someone in labor!?  No other news to report. I'll check in the morning


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's Jane's tail head tonight. Starting to see sunken areas on either side


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

:hair::hair:Junya's due date is here, and she looks no different. She's probably got a few more days, this girl tends to go late. At the moment, Jane and Nuttah appear to be progressing faster than anyone. Alli's ligs are getting softer though, with a bit more discharge. Jane's are just barely there. She might meet her due date of Christmas day. I think if one of them would pop already, it would get the ball moving for everyone else  Hope you guys don't get tired of my crazy lady updates!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Nope not tired of them at all!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, Jane's udder is full tonight! This just happened in span of a few hours, and her ligs are *almost* totally gone. One side I can just barely feel very deep. looks like Christmas babies! I am a little nervous as we have good chances of bad storms tomorrow. Pray for us!

The pic is dark, but hopefully you can make out the udder


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Teeheehee, I hear "Santa" in the living room. I told Santa's helpers (aka: mom and dad) that I would more than likely be up at least once in to middle of the night tonight. I am no responsible for what my little eyes see  Thank you, Jane, thank you!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Ally is in labor too!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

wooo hooo keep us posted can't wait. I'm still hoping mine are bred and won't start until mid march


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Stretching, and udder filling


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's a pic


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Here's Jane


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Any babies yet???


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Alli delivered just after 1! Twin bucks! Was hoping for does, but all are healthy. A little concerned that Alli's udder hasn't really filled. She does have enough, but after a few nursings it was getting pretty empty. She was one of my highest producing does last year as first freshener. Pray her milk comes in guys! I'm off to bed before Jane goes. Ligs still barely hanging on, but her udder is tight and shiny. She is miserable. Ill post better pics in the morning  

Here's the boys


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations on healthy twins!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay, babies!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

congrats!!!! Sounds like you will be super busy!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Jane delivered around 8 am this morning  twins buck and doe! I have been napping. So exhausted. Jane was a little out of it after she delivered, but is doing better now after a nap and a good meal. 

I think that should be all the deliveries for today! 2 down 3 to go  

Buck is the one with the white splash on side. Doe looks just like Jane when she was a baby.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations on all your beautiful babies! They're sooo adorable!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Woohoo! More healthy babies! Congrats on your new beauties


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

They are so cute!! How come they are in te house?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Yay for babies! Healthy ones too, it looks like!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats on the new healthy babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats  Beautiful babies , glad all are well 
Get some sleep , lol


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you all  I napped well and am feeling much more like a normal human being  Jane's babies came in the house for a bit because after she delivered, she was in la la land. The babies came in and got dried off, warm, and fed a bit while Momma got her strength back and got going again. Babies went right back out to mom within an hour  she is doing better with them now. 

Both sets are already starting to bounce around a bit. Jane's little doe is such a mess. Such a show off! Her name will be Luxapilila ADV Give Me Sugar! The boys are for sale!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Christmas babies!!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see nuttahs kids. She looks like she gives good milk!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Junya has lost her ligs! Finally!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Junya is having regular contractions and is very uncomfortable! She's backed herself into the corner so I can't watch. Lol This girl has kept me up all night. Last check around three I wasn't able to get back to sleep! *sighs* ready to get this show on the road! And Nuttah's ligs are just barely there!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, things are slow going. She's stalled out on me, but still very uncomfortable. Udder more filled though! Her belly has really dropped too. Shouldn't be much longer!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Twin does from Junya this morning!! Yippee!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Twin does! Isn't that just ideal  They are precious!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Aw sweet little babies!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay. :fireworks:
Glad momma's and babies are all doing well 
Good girl Junya :hugs: such gorgeous girls :lovey:

Congrats


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone  My barn is so full of life. The babies are starting to bounce around a bit, and I love the smell of milk when I cuddle them close. My girls are good are such good Momma's, i just get to love on the kids. That's tough, let me tell ya! 

Nuttah is going to hold off. Ligs get soft and then reappear. Any time now! Joy- I'm thinking she's not due this week. But she might surprise me like Alli did. 

Junya's girls are Luxapilila ADV Takes The Cake, and Luxapilila ADV Pretty As Pie. Cake got to come in for a few minutes to get dried off and warm this morning. She is so nice! I couldn't be happier with these girls!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Nuttah's ligs are gone!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo Hoo !!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Kids soon!!! Gosh I love this website! I get a good dose of kid pictures to help make it through till mine kid!!!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed for an easy time for Nuttah!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations on all the kids!

There's nothing sweeter that baby goats.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Hurry up a little I really need a fix LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder whats going on ? I mean , I know whats going on , but how is she and the babies ? And Anna ? 

I hate this.........top tapping :blue:


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Gosh guys, this doe is gonna be the one that has me bald by the time she kids! Nothing happening all day today... Felt of her again tonight and realized I can just barely feel them very very deep!!! Grr . This ain't my first rodeo with checking ligs either! I just knew they were gone this morning- though I admittedly didn't take a second feel. Her body is obviously getting ready though. Ill keep y'all(goodness, my southern is showing) posted better! We've had family over all day, and more to cone tomorrow. Just hoping Nuttah is kind enough to not keep me up all night tomorrow night


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

it is an exciting time...but boy if we have any hair left when they are all born its a miracle! LOL..Our kidding began the night before last...twin bucks..I sure hope that they will not set the mood for the rest of them...we too had mostly bucks last season...mostly triplets (first time ever!!) so we need to see pink this year too...pink pink pink pink.....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm thinking pink for everybody and for those who want bucks , I'm sure one will slip in there for you


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Silly Nuttah. Perhaps today is the day.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Well she is very very close now! Contractions are getting regular! Here's a pic.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Yay! Congrats sending prayers your way for every thing to go smooth!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Prayers for a easy delivery


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Hehe, I only logged on this morning to check this thread... guess I'll be checking it again, too. Come on Nuttah!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

I checked several times last night!! Come on nuttah!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Well no babies yet, I'm about to go in and see what's going on.Been streaming mucus since 5:30 am with regular contractions. Lots of baby talking. She's very uncomfortable, but still no pushing. Thinking maybe kid is malpositioned and can't enter the birth canal. Prayers for us please! Thank you all for think of us!


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

((Hugs))


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Two HUGE buck kids. First had his head turned back against his side, that what was holding things up. But all are well. She is pretty swollen  but got right up to clean her babies. I'm don't even care what they are! I'm just so happy my Nuttah is ok! Whew! 

The cou blanc guy was the stuck kid, and he literally comes up to nearly the 4th whole in my fence panels! Wonder how much he weighs? Better pics in a bit! 

Thank you all for the prayers


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Yay!! Glad everything is okay.
The boys are precious.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww they are so cute . Love the colors !!
I'm happy Nuttah is OK , poor baby had some time of it !
Now all of you can get some much needed sleep 
Well done :hug:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Poor Nuttah.. so good she had you to help her. Beautiful boys you gave your farmer Nuttah!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Congrats to you and Nuttah on the healthy boys and safe mama!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So glad everything was OK  Congrats on the boys!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you all  So nice to have a place to share this with! ((hugs)) Kids and Nuttah are doing well still, Nuttah is a champ. 

I think we have wrapped up the kidding rush here till April. Still waiting on Joy, but I think she must have taken on her next heat. Time will tell.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

I'm so jealous of everyone with bouncing babes on the ground. Maybe this next fall I need to breed just one goat in august or september...just to hold me over, ha. At least I get a little bit of a fix from the baby pictures, even if it does inspire tons of envy! So Joy's due in January?


----------

